# ;-//



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is it only me who thinks this board is not frequented very often?

So how about you kiTTcaTT starting to sort this ladies spa day come drive we were talking about? :-* 
8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing Dani - Seem to be more blokes in here than girls and hardly a sign of all that fought for the room in the first place :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sometimes we have alot to say, other times there is hee haw :?........ and remember, girlies are a minority on here :wink:

But..................................... KITTIKAT...................... WHERE ARE YOU????????????

oops, you may be looking for this...........
http://www.stobocastle.co.uk/

Hev x :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hev said:


> But..................................... KITTIKAT...................... WHERE ARE YOU????????????


Taking a break maybe :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

L7 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > But..................................... KITTIKAT...................... WHERE ARE YOU????????????
> ...


Comments like that take the biscuit :roll:

hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye, not exactly 'on a roll' is it? :wink:

Still seems quiet and a tad dull elsewhere too at present.

Must be due for a shake up......


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

garyc said:


> Aye, not exactly 'on a roll' is it? :wink:
> 
> Still seems quiet and a tad dull elsewhere too at present.
> 
> Must be due for a shake up......


Go on ...... I dare ya .................. you first :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps if there wer less niche forums, the remaining ones may have more going on in them. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Perhaps if there wer less niche forums, the remaining ones may have more going on in them. :wink:


I for one will object strongly if this room gets merged with Other Marques.

It's bad enough with Jampott and KMP mincing about over there. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If your planning a spa day can I come along please .

I have this one right on my door step :-

http://www.greenwoodsestate.com/

I could arrange it if you wanted and for a slap up meal afterwards .


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it needs to be closed down and changed to the MKII forum


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

KiTTcaTT has just run my bath, does that count towards the spa day? I will try and encourage her to get things moving :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I think it needs to be closed down and changed to the MKII forum


Hey, not so fast please :wink:

O.K. then, who is up for a spa day / cruise?

kiTTcaTT
Abi
Hev
A3DFU

anyone else? Format like 3 years ago?
Spend a day (Saturday) in the biggest Fitness/Rehab place in the country enjoying ourselves then have an Indian meal (Barinda: yum, yum) in the evening, followed by a cruise on Sunday?
Perhaps the boys want to join in for the dinner and the cruise?


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Count me in too Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Count me in too Dani


You are counted, Gill

kiTTcaTT 
Abi 
Hev 
A3DFU 
missTTopless

kiTTcaTT?? Who is organising?? 
*kiTTcaTT!!* *Where are you??*
Alternatively, I am happy to do it again .... :roll: 
When do you girls want to do it?

Oh, what about you, Julie, Paula, Lisa, Jackie, Terri and Louise? Are you in? I am sure we can show the boys that we can have fun without them? Looks like a thread starting on the EVENTS board soon :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in too Dani
> ...


Surely you need a Powder Room Events board for this :wink: :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

*groan* :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you guys want to come along then?  :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in too Dani
> ...


I have reminded kiTTcaTTT, now running for cover


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > missTTopless said:
> ...


What a good idea, Paul :-*



Dotti said:



> Do you guys want to come along then?  :-*


They don't dare, Abi :wink:



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > missTTopless said:
> ...


That's o.k. Barry. I will protect you from kiTTcaTT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Where and when will this spa day take place?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Where and when will this spa day take place?


O.K. Paula, let's have a vote for it. I always find that it is much easier to organise anything once a date is set for there is no excuse or escape!!

Dates ladies: I suggest the second half of May bearing in mind that we are almost in April and there is Easter as well


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

May is good for me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

More suggestions?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good for me also . Are we heading for a spa day or a shopping with a slap up meal day? . And which location are we looking at also?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> More suggestions?


Whips, chains and leathers? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > More suggestions?
> ...


Im in.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Good for me also . Are we heading for a spa day or a shopping with a slap up meal day? . And which location are we looking at also?


Location: when we did it three years ago, we had a full day at Total Fitness in Wilmslow. Total Fitness being the biggest fitness club in the country with an indoor running track, three different pools, jacuzys, saunas, rain forrest showers etc. You can book massage and beauty treatments in advance. 20 min drive away is the Trafford Center, one of the biggest indoor shopping complexes in the country.

We spent the evening the the by now famous Indian Restaurant, Barinda, and concluded the weekend with a cruise on Sunday, followed by a meal.

Just an idae now: as I'm doing the Beehive Run in May anyway, this could be our Sunday? Pennine Run and a meal at the Beehive?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > More suggestions?
> ...


Slow down boy ----> c-a-l-mmmm



Dotti said:


> Good for me also . Are we heading for a spa day or a shopping with a slap up meal day? . And which location are we looking at also?


Location: when we did it three years ago, we had a full day at Total Fitness in Wilmslow. Total Fitness being the biggest fitness club in the country with an indoor running track, three different pools, jacuzys, saunas, rain forrest showers etc. You can book massage and beauty treatments in advance. 20 min drive away is the Trafford Center, one of the biggest indoor shopping complexes in the country.

We spent the evening at the by now famous Indian Restaurant, Barinda, and concluded the weekend with a cruise on Sunday, followed by a meal.

Just an idea now: as I'm doing the Beehive Run in May anyway, this could be our Sunday Pennine Run and a meal at the Beehive?
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60360


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. girls, it's decission time!!!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 793#657793

What do you want: 14th or 28th May??


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

On reflection, 28th May would be better for me although the 14th would not be impossible.
Indecision....


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi danni,

girls sorry im in your beloved powder room....

I hope all these visitors on this part of the forum dont bring down the server....

Just to make it easy...

If we roll the spa day into the run people will do one and not the other...

Whilst the dates will coincide can we keep the lists for each bit separate

if you wanna come on the run... AS im being Dannis bitch and keeping the list for the run on the Sunday at the thread danni posted above... can you come over there say you want in and ill add you to the growing list (6) so far...

if you girlies are all pampered up and looking fit you may as well come on the run.... so we can judge your efforts :lol:

Anyway - come on over and lets add you to the list.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> On reflection, 28th May would be better for me although the 14th would not be impossible.
> Indecision....


Hi Paula,

it looks as if we may have to postpone this??? A few ladies tell me that they have problems with both day. What do you think?



Soulctrla said:


> Hi danni,
> 
> girls sorry im in your beloved powder room....
> 
> ...


James, shut up!!! This is the ladies room :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> James, shut up!!! This is the ladies room :twisted:


No, please don't, do carry on  :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

What about the fellas who are in touch with their feminine side? :wink:

We, I mean _*they*_ :wink: might like a day in a spa 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> What about the fellas who are in touch with their feminine side? :wink:
> 
> We, I mean _*they*_ :wink: might like a day in a spa
> 
> Dave 8)


That's fine, Dave  you are very welcome :-*

I just think we still may have to postpone? Three ladies can't make it which would leave Paula, kiTTcaTT and myself :?

Perhaps the cold winter days are better for something like this?
What's your view on this? This is a question to anyone who has posted here.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't mind a spa day winter or summer . It's just getting a date for all us girlies to meet up when we are all free at the same time.

If nobody fancies a spa day I don't mind doing a girlie BBQ day at my house in the summer if you want a girlie summer meet down here in Essex .

Hubby can play king chef with the BBQ [smiley=chef.gif].


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I just think we still may have to postpone? Three ladies can't make it which would leave Paula, kiTTcaTT and myself :?


What a shame. Sometime in June maybe? 17th?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I just think we still may have to postpone? Three ladies can't make it which would leave Paula, kiTTcaTT and myself :?
> ...


I will dig my diary out over the weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> On reflection, 28th May would be better for me


O.K. Paula,

it looks like I am doing the Pennine Run on Sunday, 28th May, after all. So, if there is enough interest by the ladies we can indulge ourselves on Saturday, 27th May.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

On the other hand ... we may need to do the 14th May ....

I am just waiting for the boys to decide :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

KiTTcaTT can do the 27th or the 28th, or the 29th, 30th, 31st, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th...............................................24th, 25th, 26th.... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> KiTTcaTT can do the 27th or the 28th, or the 29th, 30th, 31st, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th...............................................24th, 25th, 26th.... :lol:


But can she do the 13th? :roll: And are *you *going to carry the shopping bags???


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > KiTTcaTT can do the 27th or the 28th, or the 29th, 30th, 31st, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th...............................................24th, 25th, 26th.... :lol:
> ...


No, but I will apply the mud bath for everybody


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Hmmm ... are we talking car park here :roll: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


No, Skipton run :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


So we *are* talking car park :twisted: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Very clever :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Girls, do we want to meet on the 13th then for some pampering, retail therapy and a curry?
[the boys will be invited to join us for the curry]


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I might be up for this as well  Could do with a bit of pummeling (sp?)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> I might be up for this as well  Could do with a bit of pummeling (sp?)


And we could finally exchange ideas on work, which is long overdue 

So, who else, girls?? It's gone quiet here again :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Me thinks that events passed all you shy ladies by?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Me thinks that events passed all you shy ladies by?


Well, one very shy lady here had an Indian meal on Saturday evening and did the cruise on Sunday :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, girls, shall we try for later this year? November perhaps?

Christmas shopping, some gym workout followed by a lot of pampering and finish with an Indian meal at Barinda? All of this on a Saturday. And on Sunday we'll do a cruise and finish with a Bee Hive meal?
The boys are welcome to wave the CCs of course :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm up for this Dani but I'll need to see what happens on the job front first - will find out in the next couple of days .............. the new one I've definately got = not a hope in hell of getting to this meet ...................... the one I'm aiming for = I'm there 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> I'm up for this Dani but I'll need to see what happens on the job front first - will find out in the next couple of days .............. the new one I've definately got = not a hope in hell of getting to this meet ...................... the one I'm aiming for = I'm there
> 
> Hev x


Sounds good Hev

And just watch the *EVENTS board *for some nice driving in Wales 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> I'm up for this Dani but I'll need to see what happens on the job front first - will find out in the next couple of days .............. the new one I've definately got = not a hope in hell of getting to this meet ...................... the one I'm aiming for = I'm there
> 
> Hev x


How was the interview then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for this Dani but I'll need to see what happens on the job front first - will find out in the next couple of days .............. the new one I've definately got = not a hope in hell of getting to this meet ...................... the one I'm aiming for = I'm there
> ...


Arrrrrrggggggggghhhhhh! This waiting is killing me!!!!!!!! The interview itself went well (I think :?), presentation within time constraints, not stressed, bleathered, few laughs, answered all they fired at me, fired my own bullets ...................... . Should hopefully hear on Monday. If I get it, then I could be hot-footing it to North Wales within 3 weeks  ........... anyone interested in buying a house??? Think I might put it in the For Sale section :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Is it near a metro?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Well hev, its Monday and the suspense is killing me? and my fingers are aching, can I uncross them yet :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Well hev, its Monday and the suspense is killing me? and my fingers are aching, can I uncross them yet :-*


Don't think so. I haven't heard from Hev either.
I'm sure she out celebrating somewhere :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

................... are you kidding? ................ the suspense is *STILL* killing me / They said I'd hear either Friday or Monday, well both have now passed and I still don't know .................... can't make up my mind if that is a good thing or not :?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> ................... are you kidding? ................ the suspense is *STILL* killing me / They said I'd hear either Friday or Monday, well both have now passed and I still don't know .................... can't make up my mind if that is a good thing or not :?
> 
> Hev x


Maybe they have gone bust or the factory has burnt down :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ................... are you kidding? ................ the suspense is *STILL* killing me / They said I'd hear either Friday or Monday, well both have now passed and I still don't know .................... can't make up my mind if that is a good thing or not :?
> 
> Hev x


A bit short sighted of you to be thinking negatively Hev :lol:

I will keep them crossed a few days longer for you :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> I still don't know .................... can't make up my mind if that is a good thing or not :?
> 
> Hev x


Come on: keep a positive outlook: positive thinking attrackts positive results :-*

Write down three positive things each day that happen to you or three things you are happy about, and watch abundance in all areas of your life come your way 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know .................... can't make up my mind if that is a good thing or not :?
> ...


Oh I am positive already ...................... afterall I have a fab new job to go to anyway  - I would just like to know whether I have to sell-up sharpish. Spoke to the agency this today............. still no news  - I feel sooooooooooooo sick [smiley=sick2.gif]

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Reeeeelax, relax now and take a nice deep breath inthrough the nose ....

Just count your three blessings/day and you'll be fine  :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Just count your three blessings/day and you'll be fine  :-*


Well, the three blessings have been counted .................
1) I get to stay in Scotland
2) I get to stay ScoTTish rep
3) I have found out how many people would miss me 
I didn't get the job in Wales so I'm a bit disappointed but on the other hand, I have a new job to go to in less than 2 weeks and I am really looking forward to it  ......................... now I can relax and enjoy my last week of work and let all those things that are bugging me big-time to wash over me 

Obi, you can stop walking funny and un-cross everything now - thanks for the support :-*

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Just count your three blessings/day and you'll be fine  :-*
> ...


That is good news i would like to keep 300 miles between us , not 50 miles            

Like you better as a Scottish rep :-* :-* cant see you with a welsh accent 

Serious ,, sorry you did not get it , but as you say a new challenge for you ,,,  
see you soon :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Obi , you go to the loo now and uncross yourself :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I agree with Dave, I would have posted it first but I was in the loo for some time last night 

Wales needs more time to prepare for a full on Hev and Scotland is all the richer for keeping you, as for us English we will tag along with anybody :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations, Hev :-*

I, too, agree with the sentiments that Scotland needs you more than Wales  
And it's a job you are looking forward too. Super!!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry you didn't get the job but who in their right mind would want to live in Wales :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> That is good news i would like to keep 300 miles between us , not 50 miles


        :wink:



davidg said:


> Obi , you go to the loo now and uncross yourself :roll: :roll: :roll:


I was starting to get worried, he left his incontinence pants in the boot of my car at the last ScoTTish meet  ............FOC from Mothercare :lol:

Thanks for the support guys(well I think it is support - urmmm, there is a theme tho from you southerners :? ). One week to go       

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > That is good news i would like to keep 300 miles between us , not 50 miles
> ...


Sorry to hear about the Wales job Hev but at least you have another new one to go to. Bottle of wine tonight then?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Bottle of wine tonight then?


Nah, not tonight ............ needed a reasonable head on my shoulders coz Obi was needing some write-ups  ................... next Wednesday will be a different kettle of fish altogether!   

Hev x


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm sorry about the job hun - hope everything goes ok with the new one though!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > That is good news i would like to keep 300 miles between us , not 50 miles
> ...


Pampers Hev, not inconsistent pants :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And as we are talking about silence is golden .... perhaps it is not?

Perhaps we can get our act together for a meet early in the new year for some vigorous exercise/relaxation/meal out and a cruise?

Come on girls, we can do this


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> And as we are talking about silence is golden .... perhaps it is not?
> 
> Perhaps we can get our act together for a meet early in the new year for some vigorous exercise/relaxation/meal out and a cruise?
> 
> Come on girls, we can do this


I wanna come.... I wanna come... I wanna come .......
although I think I may have problems with January and February :?. I'm working Monday to Saturday all January, probably February and maybe March :? :? :? ......... with 2 weks at the end of Feb for my ski-trip 

Pick dates and I'll try my best.

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And as we are talking about silence is golden .... perhaps it is not?
> ...


Well, I'm game for any dates ,,,, apart from the 3rd weekend in January.
So lets have some discussion :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And as we are talking about silence is golden .... perhaps it is not?
> ...


Well, I'm game for any dates ,,,, apart from the 3rd weekend in January.
So lets have some discussion :wink:


----------

